# Trump



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah Trump.

The more he's mouthing off, the more he tends to make sense. Now don't get me wrong. I am not a political expert or anything that could even come close to one.

But, this nation *needs* something extraordinary to happen to it. It will take more than just one thing to happen.......but maybe, just maybe, Trump might just be one of those things.

I do know enough to say and think Hillary would be a *HUGE* step backwards, if not total disaster for this country of ours.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

Trump is doing what politicians rarely do: he's telling the truth. Just look and see how all the other pc cowards fear him and you can see he's definitely got them on the run.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I note that, with the addition of Bobby Jindal, the bid is now: 13, no Trump. :smt033


I wonder who will turn...er, I mean "take"...the first trick.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Trump isn't 'telling the truth', he's just saying what he thinks. He is clearly not a great thinker.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

From one of my other posts, something to think about:


> Donald Trump knows that he will not receive the Republican nomination for president or even be elected if he were to do so. Only God and Trump knows what his motives are. He is a chameleon who has changed his colors on just about every issue. Giving money and support to both parties, including "Da Bitch" and her lying, loathsome, low life husband. At one time he called her a "wonderful Secretary of State". I believe he wants to play the part of king maker and enjoys getting others, particularly the Republican establishment to dance to his tune. As of now he is holding them hostage with his threats of becoming a third party candidate. Which will be a disaster for the Republicans. Remember Ross Perot? Hopefully the voting public will wise up to this man's shenanigans and soundly reject any of his political aspirations. Relegating him to the dust bin of history.
> 
> As distasteful as some of the Republican establishment's candidates are, a vote for Donald Trump is a vote for whomever the Democratic Party's nominee will be. At this point it looks as if "Da Bitch" will get the nomination. The good news is that the public for the most part do not trust her. Every time she opens her mouth she sinks further into the abyss. The Democrats it seems have hitched all of their horses to the wrong wagon. I believe that any of the top five Republicans excluding Trump could easily defeat her. We stand a much better chance of retaining a Supreme Court that is favorable to our cause if any one of the top five tier Republicans gets elected president. Legislating from the bench is the Progressives greatest asset as they can not do it through the normal legislative process. *Supreme Court decisions are the biggest threat to our civil liberties. I should not have to remind you that we retained our 2nd Amendment rights by only one vote.*


It is more than likely that our next president will have the opportunity to shape the Supreme Court for decades to come. Do we really want to give that opportunity to an individual and political party that has been historically hostile to our core beliefs?

Indeed Trump is pushing all the right buttons in mustering "Conservative" support and those who are sick of both parties. Especially on the issue of illegal immigration of which I totally agree with him. The murder of Kate Steinle in the sanctuary City of San Francisco has certainly added fuel to the fire and boosted his ratings. His comments are unscripted and indeed refreshing. I'm no fan of John McCain the politician, but his comments on McCain's military service speaks volumes about Trump, a man that did all he could to avoid military service during the Vietnam War. Those comments made me sick to my stomach. Like him or not Donald Trump is a sanctimonious, egotistical blowhard. I repeat: *Donald Trump will not secure the Republican nomination for POTUS nor will he be elected.* I urge all of my fellow gun owners and any one who believes in "Constitutional Law" to give this some very serious thought before casting a vote for Donald Trump. We can not lose this next election to a Democrat or forever hold our peace.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

hillman said:


> Trump isn't 'telling the truth', he's just saying what he thinks. He is clearly not a great thinker.


When he says criminals are crossing our southern border from Mexico, that's the truth isn't it?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

miketx60 said:


> When he says criminals are crossing our southern border from Mexico, that's the truth isn't it?


Indeed you are correct! Please read my post #5 above before even considering a vote for Donald Trump. *We can not afford to lose this next election to a Democrat period.*


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Like I said, I'm not political expert. But, I am so very tired of politicians saying one thing and then doing another. I'm tired of politicians period. 

You can trust um just about as far as you can throw um, each and every one of them. They're all just as crooked as that famous street in San Francisco.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Trump(et) would be a terrible POTUS as ineffective as Ford was, but he is firing up the people. Romney lost because the people stayed home unless they have some one to vote "for" then they will stay home again. Most of the field are just hoping they can not screw up and out last the others but we need a solid conservative some one with passion for America.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Like I said, I'm not political expert. But, *I am so very tired of politicians saying one thing and then doing another. I'm tired of politicians period.
> *
> You can trust um just about as far as you can throw um, each and every one of them. They're all just as crooked as that famous street in San Francisco.


So am I, but we have to choose one side or the other or give up and not vote at all. Which at least for me is not an option. People who do not vote really have no say in the matter. Granted some people shouldn't vote especially those who are easily led. Or those who vote strictly based on race, color, religion, creed or gender. As many people often do.

Not every politician is a despicable, loathsome swine. Unfortunately too many of them are. It is up to us as voters to pay strict attention as to whom we are voting for regarding their past voting records and character flaws. Each one should be looked upon with a skeptical eye. It is up to us to try and figure out what each one is up to and what their motivations/political ambitions are. There are indeed many principled politicians who are genuinely on or side and are just as pissed off as we are as to the direction this country is headed in. These are the ones that deserve our votes and unwavering support. There are quite a few on the Republican side who I greatly admire, some who are running for president and others who aren't. Some Republicans I absolutely detest. As far as the Democrats go and as a "Constitutional Conservative", I detest them all.

As soon as Trump announced his candidacy for president, I cringed and thought another Ross Perot. Many political analysts believe Perot took enough Republican votes away from H W Bush and Bill Clinton became president with only 43% of the vote. So it is conceivable that at least 50% of the country did not want Clinton. Leaving the other 7% as speculation as to who they preferred. Split evenly you can give Clinton 46 1/2% still not a majority. Those opposed would be at 53 1/2%.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> Trump(et) would be a terrible POTUS as ineffective as Ford was, but he is firing up the people. Romney lost because the people stayed home unless they have some one to vote "for" then they will stay home again. Most of the field are just hoping they can not screw up and out last the others but we need a solid conservative some one with passion for America.


I'm with you right there brother! There a few of the 16 that I like, none of which that are favored by the Republican establishment. I'll just have to see how it goes. However if an establishment candidate wins I'm certainly going to vote for that individual as staying home is not an option. I was never a fan of either McCain or Romney but held my nose and voted for both of them as the alternative as we all know now turned out to be the worst thing that could have ever happen to this country regarding presidential elections. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think that a confirmed black militant would ever become leader of the free world. Just so the news media could prove to the world how far we've come in overcoming racial prejudice by putting a black man in the White House. They pulled out all the stops treated him as the second coming of Christ and was considered to be "The One". There was no way in hell that anyone could have beaten him. And who did the Republicans put up against him? McCain and Romney probably the poorest choices that they could have ever made. There was absolutely no enthusiasm for either one. I swear sometimes that the election was indeed rigged by a conspiracy between both parties. With the Republicans getting nothing in return.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

If Trump is nominated and elected it would in great part due to his celebrity status and that is a slippery slope. He is obviously an accomplished businessman but his celebrity is what pushes him over the edge into someone people would vote for. I appreciate the straight forward approach ,he doesn't need to worry who he pisses off because he is not looking for hand outs like most candidates. He definitely seems more all in than other times, with the release of financial info. In years past a candidates marital and sexual history are in view for people to judge, between him and Hillary that could be quite interesting. We will see I guess. I just don't like seeing the presidency being turned into a circus, that is really a slap in the face to so many people who have fought to protect it.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

While Trump does speak his mind and tells many truths, far too many Americans do not want to hear the truth....... They want to hear "fuzzy" talk and how they can have Utopia......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...But that still is no recommendation for Trump.
It's merely a condemnation of modern American thinking.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...But that still is no recommendation for Trump.
> *It's merely a condemnation of modern American thinking.*


Absolutely! That's why we're stuck with what we have today masquerading as POTUS.


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

desertman said:


> So am I, but we have to choose one side or the other or give up and not vote at all. Which at least for me is not an option.


I think its a mistake to look at it as one side or the other and this is how we've gotten to where we are today.

I can say that I will NOT vote for Clinton or several of the other Blue candidates. There are also plenty of Red candidates that I will NOT vote for. When thd time comes I will choose the candidate I want to win, even if I am a minority in doing so. No longer will I play the defensive games, rationalizing that mext time it will be different because it never is. If team Red puts forth another turkey like they have the last few times, I will NOT support them.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

noway2 said:


> I think its a mistake to look at it as one side or the other and this is how we've gotten to where we are today.
> 
> I can say that I will NOT vote for Clinton or several of the other Blue candidates. There are also plenty of Red candidates that I will NOT vote for. When thd time comes I will choose the candidate I want to win, even if I am a minority in doing so. No longer will I play the defensive games, rationalizing that mext time it will be different because it never is. If team Red puts forth another turkey like they have the last few times, I will NOT support them.


Fine, then you might as well just vote for a Democrat, more than likely 'Da Bitch" Clinton. The reality is that we are a two party system. Unfortunately voting sometimes means picking the lessor of two evils. To do otherwise is just wasting your vote and ensuring that the side that you like the least may end up winning. Just remember two things: Ross Perot. The Supreme Court.



> As soon as Trump announced his candidacy for president, I cringed and thought another Ross Perot. Many political analysts believe Perot took enough Republican votes away from H W Bush and Bill Clinton became president with only 43% of the vote. So it is conceivable that at least 50% of the country did not want Clinton. Leaving the other 7% as speculation as to who they preferred. Split evenly you can give Clinton 46 1/2% still not a majority. Those opposed would be at 53 1/2%.


The Democratic Party has been consistently hostile to the 2nd Amendment. If you cared at all about your 2nd Amendment rights you should do everything that you can to ensure that another Democrat is not elected president. Even if it means holding your nose and voting for the lessor of the two evils.


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

desertman said:


> Fine, then you might as well just vote for a Democrat. The reality is that we are a two party system. Unfortunately voting sometimes means picking the lessor of two evils. To do otherwise is just wasting your vote and ensuring that the side that you like the least may end up winning. Just remember: Ross Perot.


Whatever. I guarantee you that the puppet masters behind the GOP are counting on voters thinking this way and this is why they keep putting forth power hungry statists that want big govt control for everyone but themselves. I refuse to play their game.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

noway2 said:


> Whatever. I guarantee you that the puppet masters behind the GOP are counting on voters thinking this way and this is why they keep putting forth power hungry statists that want big govt control for everyone but themselves. I refuse to play their game.


Oh, so the Democrats are not power hungry statists? Well I'm glad you're happy with the way things are going in this country today. You can expect more of the same if the Democrats keep the White House and have the ability to shape the Supreme Court for decades to come. The reality is that a third party candidate doesn't have a snowballs chance in hell of winning the presidency. No sense trying to convince you, your mind is already made up.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

noway2 said:


> Whatever. I guarantee you that the puppet masters behind the GOP are counting on voters thinking this way and this is why they keep putting forth power hungry statists that want big govt control for everyone but themselves. I refuse to play their game.


Many of our members are so teed off and desperate that they will vote for a 1%-er. Does _anyone_ believe the 'trickle-down' story anymore?


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

desertman said:


> Oh, so the Democrats are not power hungry statists? Well I'm glad you're happy with the way things are going in this country today. You can expect more of the same if the Democrats keep the White House and have the ability to shape the Supreme Court for decades to come. The reality is that a third party candidate doesn't have a snowballs chance in hell of winning the presidency. No sense trying to convince you, your mind is already made up.


Of course the Democrats are power hungry statists, but this doesn't mean that the Republicans AREN'T because they both are and this is the key problem. No, on the contrary I am very UNHAPPY with the way the country is going which I think is going to end badly, however, I don't believe that putting a goon in office with an R by their name is going to fix it either because the problem is a lot more fundamental. You also appear to be falling into the binary trap that if you don't support team Red than obviously you support team Blue which is false. I will support the candidate that stands for liberty and will vote for them. Voting for the candidate I want is never throwing my vote away. In fact, if people started voting this way instead of playing prevent defense constantly, the country would stop going in it's current direction. Let me repeat this because it is an important point: your methodology is a large part of why we we're in the shape we're in and the answer lies elsewhere.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

noway2 said:


> Of course the Democrats are power hungry statists, but this doesn't mean that the Republicans AREN'T because they both are and this is the key problem. No, on the contrary I am very UNHAPPY with the way the country is going which I think is going to end badly, however, I don't believe that putting a goon in office with an R by their name is going to fix it either because the problem is a lot more fundamental. You also appear to be falling into the binary trap that if you don't support team Red than obviously you support team Blue which is false. I will support the candidate that stands for liberty and will vote for them. Voting for the candidate I want is never throwing my vote away. In fact, if people started voting this way instead of playing prevent defense constantly, the country would stop going in it's current direction. Let me repeat this because it is an important point: your methodology is a large part of why we we're in the shape we're in and the answer lies elsewhere.


Well go ahead and vote for a third party candidate. If you think that your third party candidate is going to be some knight in shinning armor coming down from the clouds to rescue us all from political corruption and statism. You're grossly mistaken. Politicians are going to be politicians. Politicians no matter who they are will lie, cheat, steal and prostitute themselves for some crummy little political office. They all claim that they stand for "Liberty, Justice and the American way". When in reality most of them only stand for themselves.

The Republican Party does indeed leave a lot to be desired. I've contacted their national headquarters numerous times as to how disappointed I was with their choices for president and the direction that the party is moving in. I did not vote for or support either McCain or Romney during the primaries as I knew that both of them did not generate any enthusiasm from Conservatives of which I am one. Of course it didn't matter as they secured the nomination anyway and lost. However, I am a realist and understand that either a Republican or Democrat will be elected president. Voting for a third party candidate is only going to steal votes from one side or the other. In 1992 it cost the Republicans the election because of Ross Perot. With Clinton only getting 43% of the vote, meaning the other 57% did not vote for Clinton.

There are quite a few people that are running for president on the Republican side, 16 to be exact. Surely there has to be some of them that you could support. You seem to think that every one of them is a goon. Do your research on each one of them and then cast your vote for the one you feel best represents your beliefs.

The Republican Party with all of it's warts is the only avenue we have in defeating the Democrats. Why is that so difficult to understand? Can you name me one election where a third party candidate ever won a presidential election? It's just not going to happen.

Unfortunately it does boil down to voting for the lessor of two evils. The Democrats have proven themselves to be hostile to the 2nd Amendment and Constitutional law. They wish to enslave us all through entitlement programs and turn the United States into a Socialist welfare state. They wish to control every aspect of our lives. We just can not allow this to happen.

A third or multi party system would be a disaster as you could end up with 34% electing a president that 66% would oppose. Or 11% electing a president that 89% would oppose.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Where does the electoral college enter into your formula?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hillman said:


> Where does the electoral college enter into your formula?


A third party could easily switch a state from being either a "Blue" state or a "Red" state into a third party state(s). If the majority of that state's population voted for a third party candidate. Siphoning those electoral votes from either of the two party candidates and achieve the same results. Especially states with the lowest populations, where it is more conceivable for that to happen.

A third or multi party system is no solution to our political problems. Working within the two party system to ensure that each party selects the best possible candidates is the only viable solution as far as I'm concerned. This means weeding out all of the scoundrels and miscreants, it's up to us as voters to do that. Protest votes because we are pissed off at both parties is not the answer. One party or the other is going to get elected. People have to decide for themselves which party best suits their interests and vote accordingly.

Trump has been all over the map regarding his political beliefs. If he does decide to go third party will those who voted for him really know which Donald Trump that they are voting for?


----------



## djr46 (Apr 18, 2014)

Trump is saying what most people are thinking. That's the allure people have with Trump IMHO.
Look at the last election on 2008. Romney stood toe to toe with Obama and heard his continuous Lies and said Nothing on rebuttal. I will always believe Romney beat himself when he had facts to back up a rebuttal For those Lies (obamas lies).
When obama saw that Romney laid down, he kicked things up a notch and told More lies. That strategy of obama's got the Snake reelected......
Trump doesn't seem inclined to make that mistake.
I like what I hear from Trump...at least he won't lay down and allow people to walk over him.
Dirt diggers are having a hard time finding any dirt that will stick to Trump either.
I like Trump...
DJ


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Look at what happened recently in Greece. In a referendum, the people voted overwhelmingly against the EU austerity measures. Boy did that feel good! There was dancing in the streets and and all kinds of celebration demonstrations. A week later Tsipras agreed to an even harsher deal than what was voted against. So much for "feel good" voting just to make a statement.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

joepeat said:


> Look at what happened recently in Greece. In a referendum, the people voted overwhelmingly against the EU austerity measures. Boy did that feel good! There was dancing in the streets and and all kinds of celebration demonstrations. A week later Tsipras agreed to an even harsher deal than what was voted against. *So much for "feel good" voting just to make a statement.*


That's exactly what it will be. And we'll get stuck with another Democrat in the White House. Possibly for another 8 years. But far worse a Supreme Court along with other federal judges that will shape the courts for decades. That's what's at stake here. We stand a much better chance of getting judges who will rule in our favor with a Republican in the White House. It really is that simple.


----------

